# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Diamond's Bookmark Fiesta

## Diamond

Hey there, fellow Guildites!  This will be the place for any bookmarks I create, now and in the future.  Since I'm going to keep everything in one thread, they won't show up in the scraper, but I'm sure you can all handle that.   :Very Happy:   I'm creating everything in photoshop at 2x7 inches / 350ppi, then posting it here at 50% size.

To start off, here's kind of a generic border region, an area of 'neutral' cities sandwiched between two competing empires (not shown).  The lovely parchment overlay is courtesy of Mouse!

----------


## Josiah VE

I'm afraid I've just thought of one major flaw with this map bookmark thing.... How are you going to read the book instead of staring at the lovely maps!??!
It looks really great. Looking forward to seeing more of them.

----------


## Mouse

Nice!

Josiah's right about the unforeseen problem  :Razz:

----------


## Diamond

One can never have too many bookmarks.  Although... if I had less, maybe I wouldn't start so many books at the same time...

Anyway, here's a pseudo-Tolkein-esque one:

----------


## Mouse

Oh that's a cool one!

Yours aren't going to show up in the gallery though, because you're putting them all in the same thread and not using the WIP tag.  Is that intentional?

----------


## Meshon

Beautiful bookmarks! Please, what is that great Art Nouveau typeface you have in the first one? I must know!

Cheers,
Meshon

----------


## Chashio

Very nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

> Oh that's a cool one!
> 
> Yours aren't going to show up in the gallery though, because you're putting them all in the same thread and not using the WIP tag.  Is that intentional?


Yep, I decided not to start a new thread for every one of them - that offends my sense of neatness somehow.   :Very Happy: 




> Beautiful bookmarks! Please, what is that great Art Nouveau typeface you have in the first one? I must know!
> 
> Cheers,
> Meshon


That's a great font, isn't it?  It's called Strong Glasgow.




> Very nice!


Thank ya kindly!

----------


## ThomasR

Pretty inspiring and very beautiful

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work! I like that first one 'The March Cities' particularly. And a font called 'Strong Glasgow' gets 100% thumbs up from me.  :Razz:  But seriously, anything Rennie Mackintosh is a win (like, you know, my avatar!)

----------


## Diamond

Here's a clipped part of a map I'm working on.  Kind of an Asian-themed-mashup type thing.

----------


## kacey

They're all amazing, but I'm really loving the colours, and style of this last one.

----------


## Josiah VE

Really beautiful Diamond, I love seeing your maps, even if it's a small snippet.  :Wink:

----------


## Mouse

Oh now I really want to see the whole map!

You _tease_!  LOL!

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Amazing work Diamond! Even in this small scale your maps are truly awe inspiring  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Aw, thanks you guys!  More to come later in the week.

----------


## J.Edward

Those first two are spot on Diamond.  :Smile: 
And the second one is reasonably printer friendly [ink-wise]  :Wink: 
I foresee a Diamond bookmark in use soon.

----------


## Diamond

Thank ya, J.Ed!  Here's another one, using some fancy-schmancy sigils I made a while back:

----------


## Josiah VE

Another awesome one Diamond!

----------


## ChickPea

Oh, I like that last one a lot! 

What is it with spiders on the bookmarks, jeez?! It's bad enough when I'm reading in bed and I spot one of the little [censored] crawling along the wall.

----------


## Diamond

Awwww, they just want to snuggle, ChickPea... LOOK!  There's one now!  Right by your head!

----------


## Bogie

> Oh, I like that last one a lot! 
> 
> What is it with spiders on the bookmarks, jeez?! It's bad enough when I'm reading in bed and I spot one of the little [censored] crawling along the wall.


Yeah, my daughter is not fond of spiders either.

Great bookmarks Diamond!

----------


## ChickPea

> Awwww, they just want to snuggle, ChickPea... LOOK!  There's one now!  Right by your head!


You are not funny!  :Feeling sick:   :Razz:

----------


## Ilanthar

There's a lot of Diamond's goodness in these fiesta  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Eilathen

I like the idea of bookmarks a lot....add Diamond maps to the idea and you have a definite winner! Love it!

Now, me being me, i now would like to see the full maps of all those bookmark-part-maps  :Very Happy:

----------


## tilt

Great work Diamond - as usual.. maybe sneak a Cartographers Guild name in here and there?  :Wink:

----------


## Diamond

> There's a lot of Diamond's goodness in these fiesta !


Thank you sir!



> I like the idea of bookmarks a lot....add Diamond maps to the idea and you have a definite winner! Love it!
> 
> Now, me being me, i now would like to see the full maps of all those bookmark-part-maps


Of course.   :Very Happy:  



> Great work Diamond - as usual.. maybe sneak a Cartographers Guild name in here and there?


Thanks stranger!  Yeah, I'll take it under advisement.   :Smile:

----------


## damonjynx

+1'd to Kacey's post. I like the last map one the best so far, and like everyone else I'd like to see the complete map!

----------

